# neon with red spot



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just noticed that one of my neon tetras has what i can only discribe as a blood blister on its belly by his gill area. also it is opening and closing it mouth constantly. its still eating normally and is still schooling with the others... i tryed to take a pic but my phone doent take good pics and they were all to blurry to see anything.... please help me figure out whats going on and how i can help it... thank yall...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It sounds like something might have attacked him.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Red spot is most likely a wound, like a bite or scrape, especially if it showed up suddenly. 
But the "opening and closing its mouth" sounds like it's having trouble breathing, like there is too much ammonia in the water. 
Are all the other fish looking/acting normal? If it's the only one, it might be because the wound is just weakening it enough to feel the effects of bad water. 
You probably want to do a 20-40% water change just to be safe, and possibly add some aquarium salt or melafix to aid healing.


----------

